# Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I'm considering selling my 1993 RX-7 R1 to finance a UrQ. I think I can get $8-9,000 for it without having to put anything other than a little cleaning time into it. But, I'll admit, I am addicted to the performance of the FD. So, with that in mind, for $9,000, can I get an UrQ in decent shape and get it to perform anywhere near an FD? The FD weighs in at #2,800 and has 255hp & 217 lb.ft. of torque (11 pounds per horsepower) and does 0-60 in 5.9 and pulls 1.0g on the skidpad. So?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (duandcc)*

for 9000 probably not.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (Fusilier)*

Can I at least get a good base car with chip & spring for $9k?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (duandcc)*

Also, what would it take to get an UrQ to that performance level? Or can it really be done?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (duandcc)*

As for prices in the US, I'm not your man of answers, but I can tell
you this:
The first urquattros came with 10 valved engines that are not
exactly ECU-fix-friendly as they use the simple Hitachi MAC-10 or
Bosch engine management units (both are K-jetronics). For what
it seems you are after an performance urquattro, which leads you
to the 20 valved version. Bear in mind, this is a seldom car as it
has only been 898 cars made. Price is also thereafter...
So, what I'd suppose you should be looking for is an urquattro with
an engine swap to 20V.
For the 10V you can take out maximum 240hp without fitting a
proper engine management system, as the 20V with ECU fix
alone gives you 270-280hp. Since the 20V is a crossflow and the
10V not, bigger hp-gains are much easier achieved on the 20V.


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (WAUOla)*

Yeah, 20v swap would be the best choice. It's possible to get that power out of a 10v but it would be more difficult and costly.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (duandcc)*

10V can get there because it'll have more torque than an RX-7.
You can do some weight reduction and it'll be right on.
Obviously if you strip the car down and go with a 20V you can get down into 6 lbs/hp range.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (Fusilier)*

Can a nice 84/85/86 UrQ be had for $9,000, even stock one? I'd like sto stay away from 82 & 83s...


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (duandcc)*

there is a 20v swap on ebay http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (276ways)*

Where? Can't find it...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Can a nice 84/85/86 UrQ be had for $9,000, even stock one? I'd like sto stay away from 82 & 83s...

Yes.
'85's are more common than '84's, and there's only one documented '86 in the states, and it's not for sale.
You can get a decent amount of horsepower from the 10v...no, really.
A gent in New Hampshire has a few MC powered 5K's, and they stomp on Corvette c5's. Mustangs, and Trans ams/Camaros.
On a dyno with a MC engined 5k, he has seen 290 WHP, 345 ftlbs of torque at 24 psi of boost....
Very impressive.
My advice is to hold out for a nice one, and the cars are cheaper in Cali.
Rust free too.
It's well worth the 1000 bucks shipping across the country for a solid, cheaper Cali car.
Some info from a guy that's serious about Audi performance.....
No affilation, or stuff like that etc etc etc.....

_Intended Acceleration Computer Modifications & Packages

10 Valve Turbo - Hitachi Computers, 1981-1990

European Specification upgrades (Not Street Legal) -- 184-200hp
395.00


Stage I - computer modification & wastegate spring -- 215-230hp
595.00


Stage II - computer modification, wastegate spring & turbo -- 275-290hp
Call


Custom Modifications -- 320-390hp
_ 




_Modified by Sepp at 3:27 AM 12-11-2005_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_You can do some weight reduction and it'll be right on.



Such as yanking out the A/C system, and replacing the batterting ram bumpers, with Euros.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (Sepp)*

Sepp:
do you know what is done to the MAC-10 unit?
And what does "european spec" on this mean?








(is it that you got the MX engine with 165hp as Sweden and Switzerland got?)

_Modified by WAUOla at 12:00 PM 12-11-2005_


_Modified by WAUOla at 8:31 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (WAUOla)*

I haven't had the chance to see what is done to the ECU.
Yes, in the states we have the WX motor in our urq's..

Here's some more info on that gent with some psycho 10vt's
http://toxcheap.com
He's the MAN.
I love the video clips of a 5000, (or 100) beating down on a Corvette!








[


_Modified by Sepp at 3:16 AM 12-11-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (Sepp)*

So, othyer than AudiFans....where's the best place to find a nice 1984+ UrQ inmy price range?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Performance: UrQ vs FD RX-7 (DUandCC)*

Word of mouth, or ebay.
KAR sometimes has some, but they might be a bit pricey.


----------

